# Sinn 856 UTC as daily office watch?



## watchmego3000

First post in the Sinn forum, hello!

I'm in the market for a new daily/casual watch for work etc. I work in a business casual office environment, and usually wear slacks and a dress shirt, with the occasional sweater or sport coat, never a suit or tie. I am avoiding a true dress watch, partly because they lack versatility, and partly because I just can't get excited about them. So I'm looking for a compromise - a nice watch that can be worn in a professional environment but looks just as good with jeans on the weekend.

Last night I learned of the 856 UTC. Besides being practically indestructible, it is also a looker of a watch and seems to be fairly versatile.

Finally my question: does anyone wear the 856 UTC with (more polished) business casual attire? By "more polished" I mean always a fresh haircut, pressed shirts, nice shoes. 

Thanks in advance guys! Should I join the club??


----------



## ceebee

Hi daschlag,

I think the 856 UTC fits right in with the casual attire. I had one for awhile but sold it. It's back on my want list but will have to wait a little longer. It's the perfect size so it won't be overwhelming.


----------



## TommyG

Absolutely! I think the 856 UTC is the perfect watch for all occasions. I bought mine in 2011 and it has been my "go to" watch since then. I took the 856 on a black leather strap (along with my Glycine Airman Base 22 white dial on a brown leather strap) on a 2 year assignment in Eastern Europe. I wore it with suits to high level meetings with ambassadors and foreign ministers, to diplomatic evening functions, to tactical training sessions with police and military, when I taught courses and conducted seminars, as well as every day in the office and for goofing off on the weekends. I'd say without a doubt that the 856 UTC is the best all around watch I own. It will be accompanying me overseas again when I head out for another 2 year gig in May....back fresh from service and on a new band.


----------



## watchmego3000

Can anyone tell me whether the 856 bracelet is tapered? I see the lugs are 20mm, I'm wondering if the clasp is narrower.


----------



## ten13th

Yes, the bracelet is tappered.

Sinn 856UTC is a great watch, works with pretty much any attire. The straps you pair it with it will transform the watch quite a bit.


----------



## Takemusu

I second the notion that straps do transform this watch quite a lot. 

I consider mine to be the "one watch" right now that I take when I travel and need an all-arounder. 

In full disclosure, I do have an Aqua Terra chronograph that I consider a "dressier" watch that I preserve for that purpose, although the AT is perhaps the most perfect "one-watch" there is. I have that one on alligator and try not to ding it up. The 856 UTC gives me no qualms there, though and I wear it with everything and for most activities.


----------



## CombatMarine

Takemusu said:


> I second the notion that straps do transform this watch quite a lot.
> 
> I consider mine to be the "one watch" right now that I take when I travel and need an all-arounder.
> 
> In full disclosure, I do have an Aqua Terra chronograph that I consider a "dressier" watch that I preserve for that purpose, although the AT is perhaps the most perfect "one-watch" there is. I have that one on alligator and try not to ding it up. The 856 UTC gives me no qualms there, though and I wear it with everything and for most activities.


I am still considering a purchase of a Aqua Terra 41.5mm Skyfall, or a Rolex Explorer I 39mm, but every time I try and justify the purchase, I kind of talk myself out of it, knowing I would baby either of these watches and not really use them like I am supposed to do. I have no qualms at all about wearing my 856, it can (to borrow a Timex slogan) "take a licking and keep on ticking".


----------



## CombatMarine

daschlag said:


> First post in the Sinn forum, hello!
> 
> I'm in the market for a new daily/casual watch for work etc. I work in a business casual office environment, and usually wear slacks and a dress shirt, with the occasional sweater or sport coat, never a suit or tie. I am avoiding a true dress watch, partly because they lack versatility, and partly because I just can't get excited about them. So I'm looking for a compromise - a nice watch that can be worn in a professional environment but looks just as good with jeans on the weekend.
> 
> Last night I learned of the 856 UTC. Besides being practically indestructible, it is also a looker of a watch and seems to be fairly versatile.
> 
> Finally my question: does anyone wear the 856 UTC with (more polished) business casual attire? By "more polished" I mean always a fresh haircut, pressed shirts, nice shoes.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys! Should I join the club??


Unless you have a burning need for the UTC function other then cosmetics, why don't you look at the 856 Non-UTC, it is a little less sporty looking and maybe more business type appropriate. If you decide on either, make sure to get it on a bracelet, since purchasing the bracelet afterwards can be really pricey.


----------



## Takemusu

CombatMarine said:


> I am still considering a purchase of a Aqua Terra 41.5mm Skyfall, or a Rolex Explorer I 39mm, but every time I try and justify the purchase, I kind of talk myself out of it, knowing I would baby either of these watches and not really use them like I am supposed to do. I have no qualms at all about wearing my 856, it can (to borrow a Timex slogan) "take a licking and keep on ticking".


Funny you should mention these exact two watches. Before I bought my Sinn I was seriously considering each of these two.

I was considering flipping my AT chrono for the Skyfall, but ultimately decided against that as it would be too similar to what I had...at a premium. Sweet watch though. If I didn't already have an AT...

The Explorer was what I was really after, or at least a comparable alternative. In the end, the newest one is the perfect size, but has hands that are just too darn short for me. For the Rolex price, I want no compromises. I might go that way eventually when they fix that particular design flaw.

I wouldn't hesitate with the Skyfall, though. Get it and baby it! No shame in that. Wear your Sinns in good health guiltlessly, and keep the Omega pretty knowing it could deliver the goods if it had to.

I might add that I see the 856 (and UTC) as the modern equivalent to what the original Explorer was...a rugged outdoor "adventurers" watch. Tough, readable, dependable, sized intelligently.


----------



## metatime

Great choice! Smart one too... Just pull the trigger! 

I could justify it some more for you but I think you already know everything that this watch has going for it! 

Show us some pics when you get it.


----------



## CombatMarine

> The Explorer was what I was really after, or at least a comparable alternative. In the end, the newest one is the perfect size, but has hands that are just too darn short for me. For the Rolex price, I want no compromises. I might go that way eventually when they fix that particular design flaw


The other minus for the Explorer I is the lack of a date window. I use the date function on my watches a lot, and that would be a glaring omission for me wearing a one without it. Now if Rolex could only discretely place a date window on the Explorer I, without that pug ugly Cyclops, I would probably be wearing one today.


----------



## esmarquette

Welcome fellow traveller- I arrived with an 856 UTC after the same journey as many of the others in the threat.

Was drawn initially to the AT, Rolex Explorer I and II.

The points the others have made are spot on;

- The 856 is what the Explorer I/II used to be, before (at least for me) the price tag would require me to baby it, and thus lessen my enjoyment of the watch. I never would be able to justify wearing these watches hiking, working in the yard, etc., for fear of dinging it up. The fact that the watch is tegimented and much more durable (not to mention that it is 1/4-1/3 the price of the others) significantly increases my enjoyment of the watch.

- My only concern was the size at 40mm- however, the lack of bezel causes the face to be quite prominent. I have a Stowa Prodiver (42) and Victorinox Airboss Chrono (45+) that fit comfortably on my 7 1/4 wrist, but the Sinn looks perfect. My work requires me to wear suits often, and while the Prodiver can struggle to fit under the cuffs, the Sinn pulls off the beach-to-boardroom with aplomb.

- The biggest proble after getting the watch about 8 weeks ago is that none of my other watches get wrist time anymore. That is the danger of getting a great 'one watch' in your collection- my Stowa, Victorinox, Steinhart OVM all sit and stare at me, but often times, no matter what the occasion, I'm reaching for the Sinn because it fits. Everywhere. For everything.

Finally, this is a very well engineered watch. My wife, who rarely if ever says anything about my watches (other than occasional disapproving looks) grudgingly commented that she loves the bracelet and the detailing. Not flashy, but very subtle and understated, works for every occasion, and durable as hell.

To boot, I picked it up used (the durability of course means the thing will almost always be near mint), for about $1200- 1/5th of the price of the Explorer I, 1/4 the price of the AT, and 1/7th of the price of the Exp II (all new of course..). But I'm more price sensitive, and worrying about the watch decreases the pleasure in wearing it for me, YMMV.

So as you can tell, I think its a great decision. Good luck.


----------



## watchmego3000

Thanks to all for your insights. I'm getting more and more interested in this watch. I've never purchased a watch sight unseen (maybe a few inexpensive exceptions), this will be my most expensive watch yet and I'm a bit nervous about it. How many times have you loved a watch, until you tried it at the AD?

Any wrist shots would be greatly appreciated. I'm 6'5" 200 pounds and I'm a little concerned about the size, including the narrow bracelet and even narrower clasp.

Any other tall guys wearing this and loving it?


----------



## Takemusu

daschlag said:


> Thanks to all for your insights. I'm getting more and more interested in this watch. I've never purchased a watch sight unseen (maybe a few inexpensive exceptions), this will be my most expensive watch yet and I'm a bit nervous about it. How many times have you loved a watch, until you tried it at the AD?
> 
> Any wrist shots would be greatly appreciated. I'm 6'5" 200 pounds and I'm a little concerned about the size, including the narrow bracelet and even narrower clasp.
> 
> Any other tall guys wearing this and loving it?


Initially I was not sure about the look of the 856/756/556 watches from what I could see in pictures. They looked really 1-dimensional and a bit boring to me. I was lucky that my brother has the 756 UTC, though, and I fell in love with the look (and size!) when I saw it and tried it on. Seeing it in the metal really showed how dimensional these Sinns really are. The angles of the bezel, how the hands pop off of the dial. How the markers and numbers have subtle dimensionality in how they are applied. The crispness of the whole package...

Not to mention the feel of the bracelet and how perfect the size was for me. For that score I am not quite your size, but I am 6'0" 190, and my wrist is 7 1/4".


----------



## watchmego3000

Ok, enablers. I've done it. A new 856 UTC on strap with a bracelet included is on its way from watchbuys. Overnight shipping FTW! 

I am still nervous about the online deal, but watchbuys seems to have excellent reviews, and their return policy is what sealed it for me.

Pics coming in a day.


----------



## CombatMarine

daschlag said:


> Ok, enablers. I've done it. A new 856 UTC on strap with a bracelet included is on its way from watchbuys. Overnight shipping FTW!
> 
> I am still nervous about the online deal, but watchbuys seems to have excellent reviews, and their return policy is what sealed it for me.
> 
> Pics coming in a day.


Excellent choice! Just yesterday I was in Palm Desert California near Palm Springs. I went into a Rolex dealer and was looking at an Explorer I & II and Datejust II. I had prepped the wife well and she was OK with that kind of purchase and I struck while the iron was hot.

Much to my chagrin there wasn't one Rolex in the store that comfortably fit my 8" wrist, not one, all would need an extra link. My 856 is adjusted to the tightest micro adjustment and fits great. Also astounding is the fact an $80 Invicta fits but not the $7K Rolex.!

I was in there for over and hour and the manager was intent on sending me out the door with a Rolex on my wrist. After real, real close scrutiny of the above models, I came to the conclusion that they were all unremarkably, passé looking, and the fit, finish, and feel of the Sinn watches was equal if not better.

I left there with the realization that the only thing the Rolex has over the Sinn, is the name on the dial. What completely destroyed my thirst of a Rolex was the price they wanted for a Yachtmaster II stainless steel model, $18K, $18K for a stinking stainless steel watch, that's insanity!

Like Victor McLauglin said in the John Wayne movie "Quiet Man", as he played Squire Donahough, "Put the name "Rolex" in me book, then strike a line through it!"

Now on to the Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall" 41.5mm, I will report back on that one next week.


----------



## ten13th

Congrats. Great choice. I know you were debating between Sinn and Ball. Sinn 856UTC was the watch that broke the watch floodgate for me, which I had the opportunity to select it amongst all that Sinn had to offer at their factory in Frankfurt. Within a month after acquiring the 856UTC, I added multiple Ball to my collection. Perhaps you will do the same.


----------



## watchmego3000

It's here. Took about 45 seconds of deliberation before I decided it was a keeper, ripped off the plastic, swapped out the strap for the bracelet, resized the bracelet, and put it on the wrist.

Definitely smaller than I'm used to, but it's a very good size for a versatile watch.


----------



## Takemusu

Looks good on you. If you've been wearing bigger watches it will take a little time to adjust to this size, but is found that to be for the better. When looking at myself in a mirror the size of mine looks plenty large in context.


----------



## ten13th

856UTC waiting for THSR.


Sinn856UTC_THSR


----------



## watchmego3000

I am used to bigger watches. I went through a 50mm phase, now my biggest is 46mm. I'm also used to thicker bracelets, but this one is very comfortable, and slips right under a cuff.

It also goes with jeans in a pinch!


----------



## ten13th

daschlag said:


> I am used to bigger watches. I went through a 50mm phase, now my biggest is 46mm. I'm also used to thicker bracelets, but this one is very comfortable, and slips right under a cuff.
> 
> It also goes with jeans in a pinch!


Finally a wrist shot. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CombatMarine

daschlag said:


> I am used to bigger watches. I went through a 50mm phase, now my biggest is 46mm. I'm also used to thicker bracelets, but this one is very comfortable, and slips right under a cuff.
> 
> It also goes with jeans in a pinch!


I knew you were going to love it, now the fun begins, the quest for additional Sinns.

The 104 st sa is calling out to me, "you need a Sinn "Bling Watch""!


----------



## leooooo

Sure, why not. 
My plan for the exact same move is in the works!


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## cadomniel

Sinn 856 UTC is one of my all time favorites. If I didn't have the 556A (and two Damasko's as well) I would definately be looking at getting it again.


----------



## rudyr

This was my daily watch for over 2 years. I supposed if you pressed me and said I could only own 1 watch, I might go back to the 856 again; it is really versatile. I only sold it because I tend to own 1 "expensive" watch at a time and an Omega SMP started to fill the role of a versatile daily wearer + I could fill the role of a "field" watch that the 856 kind of covered so cheaply with a Seiko 5.

My concerns with Sinns are the necessity to send certain models back to Germany for service. I might lean towards a Damasko just because they're slightly more conventional and could be serviced domestically.


----------



## watchmego3000

Ok this watch is really growing on me.


----------



## jak02

daschlag said:


> Ok this watch is really growing on me.


My new 856 UTC is certainly working very well for me in office attire/environment. Usually flip between the bracelet and a brown strap. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I love my 856 UTC for everyday wear (although it hasn't seen much wrist time since I received my MM300 and have been drooling over it non-stop for the past couple months). It looks great in the office and fits very neatly under the cuffs of my shirts and jackets.

During the winter I also found it works great on a NATO for wear over thick mittens and multiple top layers while running. The big numbers make this one of the easiest to read watches I've used during my runs.


----------



## Paul_

daschlag said:


> First post in the Sinn forum, hello!
> 
> I'm in the market for a new daily/casual watch for work etc. I work in a business casual office environment, and usually wear slacks and a dress shirt, with the occasional sweater or sport coat, never a suit or tie. I am avoiding a true dress watch, partly because they lack versatility, and partly because I just can't get excited about them. So I'm looking for a compromise - a nice watch that can be worn in a professional environment but looks just as good with jeans on the weekend.
> 
> Last night I learned of the 856 UTC. Besides being practically indestructible, it is also a looker of a watch and seems to be fairly versatile.
> 
> Finally my question: does anyone wear the 856 UTC with (more polished) business casual attire? By "more polished" I mean always a fresh haircut, pressed shirts, nice shoes.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys! Should I join the club??


Yes.


----------



## watchmego3000

Paul_ said:


> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 1441434


Done!


----------



## petethegreek

Absolutely. I would have no problem wearing the 856 to the office (or pool, for that matter). My office is business casual so I'm wearing button down shirts and slacks...for your reference. 

I'd wear the 856 with a suit but for a formal / black tie function I'd probably pick something else. 

Realistically no one will even notice. Great watch!


----------



## watchmego3000

It's turning out to be the perfect watch for what I needed. Thanks to all for the good advice! Lovin it!


----------



## watchmego3000

Anybody know what the shiny thing next to the 18 might be? Is that just a logo?


----------



## Takemusu

daschlag said:


> Anybody know what the shiny thing next to the 18 might be? Is that just a logo?


I want to say that that has something to do with the anti magnetism inherent in the 856. I believe it is an indicator of that feature, but I could be wrong.


----------



## CombatMarine

Takemusu said:


> I want to say that that has something to do with the anti magnetism inherent in the 856. I believe it is an indicator of that feature, but I could be wrong.


I think all the models that have the copper sulfate capsule and argon gas filled cases have that stamp. My 856 non-utc has it about the 6 on the dial. I thought it was a screw holding the dial on the movement when I first saw it, but after looking at it with a loupe, it's an applied marker.


----------



## Takemusu

That's what I like about German design. The Swiss or Japanese would have put a graphic or sentence of text on the dial to advertise the relevant feature inside! The Germans? Leave you guessing!... ;-)


----------



## Takemusu

CombatMarine said:


> I think all the models that have the copper sulfate capsule and argon gas filled cases have that stamp. My 856 non-utc has it about the 6 on the dial. I thought it was a screw holding the dial on the movement when I first saw it, but after looking at it with a loupe, it's an applied marker.


Excerpted this from a review of the 656. (Which did not have a copper sulfate crystal, but had that mark at 6 o-clock on the dial)

"Sinn would not be Sinn SpecialUhren if this watch didn't have a special purpose that makes it an instrument like watch. That feature is the fact that the 656 is "Magnetfeldgeschutzt". Meaning this watch is antimagnetic up to 80000 A/m, or 100mt, or 1000 gauss (nice to know, but not an issue for most users, and certainly not for me.) Stylised magnetic field lines surrounding the magnet core just above the "6" on the dial reminds us of this feature."

Not exactly a smoking gun as this did not come directly from Sinn, but I've read this in a couple of places.

http://members.chello.nl/~h.mennink/watches/_private/sinn656.htm


----------



## watchmego3000

Thanks, I'm still learning all of the awesome features of this watch. It has raised the bar for me.


----------



## heebs

Correct. That is the anti-mag symbol. My old 656 had it too (no capsule, no Ar).

In comparison, my EZM-3 also has the same antimagnetic properties but it's marked on the caseback and the dial only has the red Ar, indicating argon filling and an indicator capsule.

Can't post pics right now as photobucket is being a PITA. I'll update this soon when it's working again.

Edit: adding some photos: 
Anti-mag symbol on my old 656.



















And the dial on the EZM-3: 









and the caseback:


----------



## jak02

daschlag said:


> Anybody know what the shiny thing next to the 18 might be? Is that just a logo?


Here you go. Got it from Sinn's website.
"







This Sinn trademark identifies watches featuring magnetic field protection of up to 80,000 A/m. It portrays stylised magnetic field lines and a magnetic core."


----------



## watchmego3000

This morning while winding my 856 to set it, I was reminded of the ease by which the crown turns. I've never winded a watch with so little resistance at the crown. Anybody have insights into that?


----------



## Takemusu

daschlag said:


> This morning while winding my 856 to set it, I was reminded of the ease by which the crown turns. I've never winded a watch with so little resistance at the crown. Anybody have insights into that?


Yes. My 856 UTC winds incredibly smooth also. Probably my best wind. The top grade movement almost certainly accounts for this. Also I'd imagine Sinn adjusts these.


----------



## toolkit21

+1

I was surprised as well how smooth the movement turns. Not sure which grade though. Must go do some reading up.


----------



## Number 44

This has really changed my opinion of the 856. I was REALLY interested in the 104 for an office environment but the 856 might be more versatile in the long run.


----------



## jak02

Here is another shot of 856UTC, with French cuffs for today. Hope this helps you choose (one way or another!).


----------



## Takemusu

jak02 said:


> Here is another shot of 856UTC, with French cuffs for today. Hope this helps you choose (one way or another!).
> View attachment 1459178


I thought I'd never wear my 856 UTC with formal or semi-formal attire, but seeing it on leather is an eye-opener for me. I'd pay money to see it on a honey or light brown alligator strap...


----------



## jak02

Takemusu said:


> I thought I'd never wear my 856 UTC with formal or semi-formal attire, but seeing it on leather is an eye-opener for me. I'd pay money to see it on a honey or light brown alligator strap...


I have it now on a Nomos strap and it has been working well. If you send me that money for an alligator strap, I will be happy to oblige and will send you pictures of the new combo then


----------



## watchmego3000

Anybody have this on a non-tapered 20/20 strap?


----------



## jak02

daschlag said:


> Anybody have this on a non-tapered 20/20 strap?


Here it is on a non-tapered textile strap for the weekend.


----------



## watchmego3000

Bump for new shoes!

Edit: the strap is not really that orange, wow! My camera was set to something strange... Undo:


----------



## diktok72

i wear my sinn 856 utc for everything including an office environment when I am doing that aspect of my job. with a white shirt, the black leather strap looks good. 
i think it totally fits both the casual and the smart user. 
its just slim enough to wear with a french cuff as well!


----------



## watchmego3000

diktok72 said:


> i wear my sinn 856 utc for everything including an office environment when I am doing that aspect of my job. with a white shirt, the black leather strap looks good.
> i think it totally fits both the casual and the smart user.
> its just slim enough to wear with a french cuff as well!


The leather strap it came with is nice, just too narrow for me with the tapering. I've had it on the bracelet since day 1, but I like the watch even more now that it's on leather. I'll be looking for a black non-tapered strap next since it is more versatile.


----------



## watchmego3000

Tried it on the stock strap today, loved it!


----------



## USA-Alex

daschlag said:


> Tried it on the stock strap today, loved it!


Your thread just made me order the 856 UTC, thanks a bunch 
I was looking for a indestructible watch (if even possible) and I had my eyes on the RADO V10K.....glad I did not pull the trigger yet since I like the 856 much more.

How are the hands and numbers glowing in the dark? Really bright or more subtle?

Thanks again for this great thread.

Alex


----------



## watchmego3000

USA-Alex said:


> Your thread just made me order the 856 UTC, thanks a bunch
> I was looking for a indestructible watch (if even possible) and I had my eyes on the RADO V10K.....glad I did not pull the trigger yet since I like the 856 much more.
> 
> How are the hands and numbers glowing in the dark? Really bright or more subtle?
> 
> Thanks again for this great thread.
> 
> Alex


Nice! I'm curious how it will compare to your UN.

As for lume, I put it somewhere between Hamilton and Seiko. Not blinding, but bright enough, and the trade-off is, in daylight, you get bright white markers instead of light green or yellow.


----------



## USA-Alex

daschlag said:


> Nice! I'm curious how it will compare to your UN.
> 
> As for lume, I put it somewhere between Hamilton and Seiko. Not blinding, but bright enough, and the trade-off is, in daylight, you get bright white markers instead of light green or yellow.


Great, thanks for the picture.
That looks plenty bright.

Can't wait to receive the watch, will write a quick report of my first impressions.
I may keep the UN a bit more in the box and wear the Sinn more often...I guess time will tell  so far, the UN is on my wrist day and night, fabulous watch.

Thanks again for the great thread

Alex


----------



## Flyingkimchi

daschlag said:


> Bump for new shoes!
> 
> Edit: the strap is not really that orange, wow! My camera was set to something strange... Undo:


What strap is this? It looks superb on Sinn.


----------



## watchmego3000

Flyingkimchi said:


> What strap is this? It looks superb on Sinn.


Thanks - not sure, picked it up at my local AD. It says "genuine leather", "handmade in USA", and "2010" on it, maybe that will help.


----------



## watchmego3000

Updating this thread with pics of the new rubber strap for my 856.

I still wear this watch daily and wanted another strap option. In case anyone else is interested and hungry for pics of the 856 on rubber.

The clasp is borderline too big, I may switch to the black teg butterfly clasp.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffdog116

This thread is gold. I need a new daily office wearer and narrowed it down to the 856 and the 856 UTC. At first I was thinking without UTC as this will be my daily driver so want it to be dressy enough for work (associate attorney, jeans/polo when not scheduled for depos or court, otherwise slacks and button down). But since this will be my GADA, other than dressy occasions, I think the added interest and function of the UTC will win out for the long hall. Decisions decisions. 

Great pictures


----------



## nodnar

daschlag said:


> Updating this thread with pics of the new rubber strap for my 856.
> 
> I still wear this watch daily and wanted another strap option. In case anyone else is interested and hungry for pics of the 856 on rubber.
> 
> The clasp is borderline too big, I may switch to the black teg butterfly clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you know the rubber on the regular buckle is now too short for the butterfly one. 
I don't know what you think of nato type straps, but take a look at Erika's Originals. They get good reviews here, and mine has relegated my Sinn rubber to the watch drawer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Heffdog116 said:


> This thread is gold. I need a new daily office wearer and narrowed it down to the 856 and the 856 UTC. At first I was thinking without UTC as this will be my daily driver so want it to be dressy enough for work (associate attorney, jeans/polo when not scheduled for depos or court, otherwise slacks and button down). But since this will be my GADA, other than dressy occasions, I think the added interest and function of the UTC will win out for the long hall. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Great pictures


Thanks! Have you decided? I agree with you completely and doubt you'd be disappointed with the UTC. The watch is 100% legible and the splash of color and complication is one of my favorite touches.

I wear it with a suit, yes, on the rubber strap, canvas strap, bracelet - it looks great. I wear it with shorts and Sanuks, looks great. Super versatile and, apparently, indestructible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

CombatMarine said:


> I am still considering a purchase of a Aqua Terra 41.5mm Skyfall, or a Rolex Explorer I 39mm, but every time I try and justify the purchase, I kind of talk myself out of it, knowing I would baby either of these watches and not really use them like I am supposed to do. I have no qualms at all about wearing my 856, it can (to borrow a Timex slogan) "take a licking and keep on ticking".


I actually was looking at these as well and ended up getting the Explorer I 39mm (2016+ model) and I love this watch, I don't baby the watch but I also don't wear it while doing manual labor. I justified it by knowing the value won't really decrease too low and also added insurance on the watch JUST IN CASE I do something stupid while wearing it and it breaks. I am however going to get me the Sinn 856 A B model to go with my explorer.


----------



## Steve Bernhardt

daschlag said:


> Updating this thread with pics of the new rubber strap for my 856.
> 
> I still wear this watch daily and wanted another strap option. In case anyone else is interested and hungry for pics of the 856 on rubber.
> 
> The clasp is borderline too big, I may switch to the black teg butterfly clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rubber strap is good, but with your business casual clothing, I think a leather strap might be better for work. I wonder if a rubber strap like yours would work on my 104.

- - - Updated - - -



daschlag said:


> Updating this thread with pics of the new rubber strap for my 856.
> 
> I still wear this watch daily and wanted another strap option. In case anyone else is interested and hungry for pics of the 856 on rubber.
> 
> The clasp is borderline too big, I may switch to the black teg butterfly clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rubber strap is good, but with your business casual clothing, I think a leather strap might be better for work. I wonder if a rubber strap like yours would work on my 104.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have to wonder how the lume is on the 856? Is it readable overnight? Like at 3am?


----------



## watchmego3000

Tanjecterly said:


> I have to wonder how the lume is on the 856? Is it readable overnight? Like at 3am?


I have no complaints with the lume. It's executed perfectly, and is bright enough to see all night. It's not stupid bright, but it's bright enough. We're on vacation and I wore it to bed last night, hit with my cell flashlight right before bed and could read it all night (like, 2am when kid was thirsty, and 4am when kid needed a bathroom).

Don't buy it for the lume. There are far less expensive watches with brighter lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Steve Bernhardt said:


> The rubber strap is good, but with your business casual clothing, I think a leather strap might be better for work. I wonder if a rubber strap like yours would work on my 104.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The rubber strap is good, but with your business casual clothing, I think a leather strap might be better for work. I wonder if a rubber strap like yours would work on my 104.


Yeah, I've had more than a few leather straps. OEM Sinn leather, horween zulus, ammo bag, etc etc. Wanted something different. So far I'm not disappointed. Never liked how difficult leather can be to keep clean. I work in aerospace, not finance or legal, where somebody might notice or care.

The 104 would look good on rubber, but without drilled lugs, might be more-or-less permanent. You'd risk damaging strap and lugs to remove it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

nodnar said:


> I'm sure you know the rubber on the regular buckle is now too short for the butterfly one.
> I don't know what you think of nato type straps, but take a look at Erika's Originals. They get good reviews here, and mine has relegated my Sinn rubber to the watch drawer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went through a nylon phase. Fortunately I had a full recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Who else loves the 856? Anyone else wearing one daily? Let's see it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Wearing mine...nice and light, compared to my U1 it is easy to forget that it's there. Need to thin my collection and this one is staying!


----------



## michael_m

The UTC hand even matches the lime green Post-It notes ....how's that for an office watch


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Have preferred divers for the longest time for daily office where but may go this route. Would appreciate less bulk on the wrist most days. 

Good looking watches guys.


----------



## petethegreek

I wore mine (when i had it) to the office all the time. This thread is making wonder why I sold it...

It's Light weight and works on a rubber strap (i preferred the small clasp), bracelet and NATO all work on this watch.


----------



## J4G

Amazing watch. I wear mine daily. I especially like the flat sapphire. Fits well under the cuff. 


-J4G


----------



## watchmego3000

michael_m said:


> Wearing mine...nice and light, compared to my U1 it is easy to forget that it's there. Need to thin my collection and this one is staying!


Looks good! Nice color match with your nato strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

michael_m said:


> The UTC hand even matches the lime green Post-It notes ....how's that for an office watch


Ha! Match made in heaven 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

petethegreek said:


> I wore mine (when i had it) to the office all the time. This thread is making wonder why I sold it...
> 
> It's Light weight and works on a rubber strap (i preferred the small clasp), bracelet and NATO all work on this watch.


Sold it?? Well at least you made someone happy with it! Nice 104 btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

J4G said:


> Amazing watch. I wear mine daily. I especially like the flat sapphire. Fits well under the cuff.
> 
> -J4G


I love it for this - fits under even snug cuffs. Yes the flat sapphire disappears in most conditions. And has held up very well against scratches to the AR. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

In case anyone is wondering about timekeeping, here is a handful of 30-day-plus timing runs I've done. The data tells it all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

I always forget how good it looks on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Very versatile watch for sure.


----------



## watchmego3000

The thread plot thickens...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

daschlag said:


> The thread plot thickens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case I'll up the ante with this one. So far it's been my perfect daily watch!


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Daschlag, the size and bezel really taper well with your wrist size another fine addition to your collection!

How are you liking the crown on the left side, I’ve always wanted that in theory but have no clue if ultimately it would be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J4G

Side profile of the 856 utc. The ultimate tool watch.

-J4G


----------



## soufiane

I love Sinn and yes the 856 UTC is a great every day watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

CSanter said:


> Daschlag, the size and bezel really taper well with your wrist size another fine addition to your collection!
> 
> How are you liking the crown on the left side, I've always wanted that in theory but have no clue if ultimately it would be good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The left-hand crown is my first and I like it. Much more comfortable on my wrist as the crown never digs into the back of my hand. To set I just flip the watch around and set it upside-down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwooten72

Not the 856, but I wear the 857 S UTC daily and love it for all of the same reasons listed. I know the bezel busies it up a little, but I really, really dig it. The unfortunate thing is that I like it so much that I rarely wear anything else - despite a desire to get more watches. First world problems - lol.


----------



## lacticacidjunky

I struggle with deciding on the 856, the 856 UTC, and the 857. I love the simplicity and dial size of the 856, but also love a rotating bezel.


----------



## J4G

johnwooten72 said:


> Not the 856, but I wear the 857 S UTC daily and love it for all of the same reasons listed. I know the bezel busies it up a little, but I really, really dig it. The unfortunate thing is that I like it so much that I rarely wear anything else - despite a desire to get more watches. First world problems - lol.


I feel your pain 

-J4G


----------



## watchmego3000

Great watch for the dreaded 1-day business trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottie80

I bought mine when moving to Oz to wear on the beach etc without worrying too much. It gets a surprising amount of office wear too though...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Love Sinn 856 UTC...its one of my all time favorites
Sold it twice...

First one sold because I bought a used Damasko DA 37 Black and a Damasko DA 36 the same week, and I couldn't justify having so many similar watches. Second one sold to help to fund purchase of an Omega Aqua Terra 8500. Loved the AT8500 for the two years I had it. I probably would still have it but I was offered $400 more than I paid for it and I was getting into a new hobby of DSLR cameras and lenses and I sold my Aqua Terra and 2254.50 to buy camera equipment.

Two years ago sold the whole collection and consolidated down to a small collection of Rolexes but then I bought a Tudor BB 36 and realized I liked it more than Rolex Explorer I and eventually sold my 3 remaining Rolexes.

The watches I've worn the most since I got into this hobby are Sinn 556/656/856UTC, Damasko DA 36 /Damasko DA 47 , Omega Aqua Terra and Sinn EZM3. 

I want to reacquire some of my old favorites from Germany....


----------



## watchmego3000

Bump!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

Can anyone who has owned both the 556 and 856 comment on the size difference? I have a 556a and the size is perfect in my opinion. But I want a GMT watch and wondering if the step from 38.5mm to 40mm will be too much.


----------



## petethegreek

phorty said:


> Can anyone who has owned both the 556 and 856 comment on the size difference? I have a 556a and the size is perfect in my opinion. But I want a GMT watch and wondering if the step from 38.5mm to 40mm will be too much.


I had both and while there is a difference, I didn't see it as a big jump between the two. Since both have 'thinner' bezels they will each accentuate their respective case size. I have a 6.75 inch wrist and generally like smaller case sizes.


----------



## phorty

petethegreek said:


> I had both and while there is a difference, I didn't see it as a big jump between the two. Since both have 'thinner' bezels they will each accentuate their respective case size. I have a 6.75 inch wrist and generally like smaller case sizes.


Appreciate that, thanks. Not a lot of options for trying these out first! I took a flyer on the 556 and it worked out.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This seems to be the main 856 utc thread so I'll ask here instead of a creating a new thread:

Does anyone know why the 856 and 856 UTC don't have the date window oriented the way the 556 does? 

I searched here and Sinn's site and couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## Masse

Not much to contribute here, just thought to drop by. I sold my 4 months old Omega Railmaster and bought an 856 UTC. Omega was too posh and I always felt I had to be really cautious with it. Couldn't be happier with my decision. My U1 Professional has been sitting on table ever since. Only negative side I've found so far: this is a Sinn and it has traditional Sinn lume. Could be a bit (a lot) better.


----------



## Masse

Rice and Gravy said:


> Does anyone know why the 856 and 856 UTC don't have the date window oriented the way the 556 does?


Purely for aesthetic reasons I guess. In my opinion placing the date window on 856 (especially UTC-version) like on the 556 A would make dial too cluttered. Now it's an extension of an index. 
I'm not a fan of date windows in the first place but I kinda like it on 856. On 556 A it seems to be totally out of place.


----------



## nodnar

Rice and Gravy said:


> This seems to be the main 856 utc thread so I'll ask here instead of a creating a new thread:
> 
> Does anyone know why the 856 and 856 UTC don't have the date window oriented the way the 556 does?
> 
> I searched here and Sinn's site and couldn't find anything about it.


I assume you mean angled at 4:00 as opposed horizontal at 4:30 as on the 556A.

My guess is that the 556A horizontal date (which has to be a bit smaller to fit on the date wheel) would blend in too much with the also horizontal smaller 24 hour numbers on an 856 UTC and the regular 856 is just common to its UTC brother.

Just guessing of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

nodnar said:


> I assume you mean angled at 4:00 as opposed horizontal at 4:30 as on the 556A.
> 
> My guess is that the 556A horizontal date (which has to be a bit smaller to fit on the date wheel) would blend in too much with the also horizontal smaller 24 hour numbers on an 856 UTC and the regular 856 is just common to its UTC brother.
> 
> Just guessing of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that's what I mean. Really liked that little detail on the 556A, and kind of wish the 856 had it too. I banged up the 556 pretty good in the short time I had it and it was a tad small for my liking, so the 856 improves on both of those aspects, but gives up the "correctly" oriented date. I also sold my Trident GMT when I sold the 556, so I am thinking the 856 UTC would fit well in my collection to fill those voids.


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## unsub073

Non UTC 856 on strap. The watch is very easy to dress up.


----------



## unsub073

Non UTC 856 on strap. The watch is very easy to dress up.


----------



## J4G

Masse said:


> Not much to contribute here, just thought to drop by. I sold my 4 months old Omega Railmaster and bought an 856 UTC. Omega was too posh and I always felt I had to be really cautious with it. Couldn't be happier with my decision. My U1 Professional has been sitting on table ever since. Only negative side I've found so far: this is a Sinn and it has traditional Sinn lume. Could be a bit (a lot) better.


Agree with you in the lume, or lack there of. Only negative, but all of the positives outweigh the one negative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masse

J4G said:


> Agree with you in the lume, or lack there of. Only negative, but all of the positives outweigh the one negative.


Yes, absolutely. Such a nice watch.


----------



## fbdyws6

The 856 is at the top of my list at the moment, hoping to find a good deal on the non UTC version.


----------



## CSanter

Speaking of Lume, can anyone chime in with some 556 Lume shots? I saw a few pages back there was a nice trio photo but I’d like to see more specific to the 556. 

I really like how the hands on my DA36 light up at night. And I know a Sinn is in my future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

CSanter said:


> Speaking of Lume, can anyone chime in with some 556 Lume shots? I saw a few pages back there was a nice trio photo but I'd like to see more specific to the 556.
> 
> I really like how the hands on my DA36 light up at night. And I know a Sinn is in my future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is after 30 seconds of direct light from desk lamp...








Shortly thereafter...


----------



## watchmego3000

Bumping this thread with what is now my only watch. Hard to believe I'll need to send it for service soon. It still runs and looks just like new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Very cool. Looks like new.

I can't get a good fit for me with the bracelet so don't use it. Really wanted to. I'm considering selling the bracelet and recently (yesterday) reconsidered selling the whole thing, but decided against it for now. I really wish they had half links or more adjustments on the clasp. That's really my only qualm about it. Fantastic watch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexC1202

Yep, do it! Just do it! I think it looks great in a more clean casual outfit.


----------



## WOXOF

Can anyone comment on how much desk diving marks the tegmented bracelet picks up? I would think it would be significantly better than a standard 316L bracelet, but I'm curious to hear practical experiences.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

WOXOF said:


> Can anyone comment on how much desk diving marks the tegmented bracelet picks up? I would think it would be significantly better than a standard 316L bracelet, but I'm curious to hear practical experiences.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


Here's a photo taken this morning after 5 years of wear including daily office, snowboarding, mountain biking, yard work, and everything else. Also goes in pools, hot tubs, lakes, showers, ocean.... the only time I take it off is when skateboarding or doing other overtly dangerous activities. This has been documented throughout this thread. Yet... check this out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

daschlag said:


> Here's a photo taken this morning after 5 years of wear including daily office, snowboarding, mountain biking, yard work, and everything else. Also goes in pools, hot tubs, lakes, showers, ocean.... the only time I take it off is when skateboarding or doing other overtly dangerous activities. This has been documented throughout this thread. Yet... check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing. I had an 856 UTC on leather that I sold, but I really missed that watch so I was lucky enough to find a member selling an 856 UTC on a bracelet. I think the bracelet will make a big difference towards the positive side.

Thanks for the photo!

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Under the cuff









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

Does anyone have any direct experience with the 856 UTC in Black? 
To the best of my understanding the tegimenting process acts directly on the hardness of the steel so the application of the black is some sort of DLC coating over top.


----------



## Zach.A

Does anyone have any direct experience with the 856 UTC in Black? 
To the best of my understanding the tegimenting process acts directly on the hardness of the steel so the application of the black is some sort of DLC coating over top.


----------



## watchmego3000

Zach.A said:


> Does anyone have any direct experience with the 856 UTC in Black?
> To the best of my understanding the tegimenting process acts directly on the hardness of the steel so the application of the black is some sort of DLC coating over top.


No personal experience but I looked into it when I bought my 856. It's a PVD coating. According to Sinn, the hard black PVD adheres to the hard exterior of the tegimented steel to provide greater durability than when PVD is applied to 'soft' steel. Check out some used S models on Watch Recon or the Bay to see how they hold up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

#SinnLife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f2002q

WOXOF said:


> Amazing. I had an 856 UTC on leather that I sold, but I really missed that watch so I was lucky enough to find a member selling an 856 UTC on a bracelet. I think the bracelet will make a big difference towards the positive side.
> 
> Thanks for the photo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


I have an EZM 10 with the tegimented titanium bracelet and after 3 straight years of basically never leaving my wrist, still looks new. In fact, I had to buy a plastic protector for my MacBook Pro because the bracelet was scratching the computer !!! Amazing...


----------



## klongy

My daily watch, that is just what I use it for. I use several straps, but the MN from Erika seems give the most comfort.


----------



## LoProfile

Loving this thread.















I just wore my 856UTC daily on a 2 week international trip. Watch worked flawlessly. My only minor gripe, and I'm wondering if anyone else has had this issue, is that every now and again the hour hand would almost completely cover the UTC hand.

I was only doing a 2 week trip, so I kept my main hour & minute hands set to my home time and only adjusted the UTC hand to the time zone of wherever I was visiting. I don't see any reason to get rid of this watch after owning it for close to a year. Absolutely love it, and looking forward to years of enjoyment!


----------



## watchmego3000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

klongy said:


> My daily watch, that is just what I use it for. I use several straps, but the MN from Erika seems give the most comfort.


I have to agree about the MN; I'm not a huge fan NATOs, but it's very similar. Those Erika straps are amazingly comfortable.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------

